# Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!!



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

This topic was originally started in a thread asking for wiring diagram help (ROW wiring diagram for integrated telephone). And thanks to Michael and CLMims for your help. Your connection info was absolutely correct. But, it took me several weeks, plus holiday time off, to finally determine that the only way to make it work was to NOT make all the logical connections!! Turned out that even with the Telematics J499 Module removed, the J758 Switch-over Module was still required. The J523 Infotainment Control Module is programmed to know if it's not there, and behaves badly if it isn't. But, illogically, full functionality could be achieved only if the microphone and audio signals were NOT routed through the J758. Only power, ground, and the mute signal connection to the J523 were required, with the microphone connected directly to the J412 Telephone Control Module and direct connections for audio between the J412 and J523. Weird, but it works. 
If anyone else wants to do this, here's the parts list and prices:
Phaeton Cell Phone Prep Components

Description VW Part Number Price
Antenna Cable 000 098 653 $26.96
Antenna Cable Adapter Lead 000 098 692 $23.76
Steering Wheel Seven Button 
Phone Control 3D0 959 538 F $199.00
Nokia 6340i Cell Phone 
(GSM & TDMA modes) e-Bay used + shipping $31.98
Cellular Phone Cradle 3D0 035 705 $228.28
Mounting for Cell Phone 
Cradle w/ antenna & wire leads 3D0 035 707 $128.73
12 Pin Connector (Housing) 
for Cradle Mount Lead 6Q0 972 736 $4.28
Interface Box 
(Telephone Control Module J412) 3D0 035 729 $452.81
Diversity Box 
(Telematics Switch-over Module J758) 03D0 035 538 $229.33
Mounting Bracket for Interface 
& Diversity Boxes 3D0 035 317 C $5.67
20 Pin Connector (Housing/Cover) 
for J412 Module 8E0 972 420 B $3.65
Two18 Pin Connectors (Housings) 
for J412 & J758 Tyco 1355348-1 Free
Two Covers for 18 Pin Connectors Tyco 1-1355350-1 Free
Six Wire Sets w/ 12 male tips for 
12 Pin Connector 000 979 132 A $34.02
7 Wire Sets w/ 14 female tips for 
18 & 20 Pin Connectors 000 979 009 $27.79
Hook up wire, butt connectors, 
heat shrink tubing Radio Shack $19.94
Total $1416.20
My car is MY 05 and it should work for an 04, since the Bentley Manual wiring diagram is the same for both. Wouldn't want to try it for an 06 that didn't come with Telematics for two reasons. I was able to utilize a lot of wires that (formerly) went to the Telematics Module (power, ground, microphone and audio signals, CAN Bus connection). Also, the J523 Module software probably isn't programmed as necessary. 
I'll be glad to provide details, time saving tips, and gotchas if anyone else wants to do this. Not all that difficult for anyone that is comfortable fabricating wiring looms and snaking wires through tight places. Not necessary to disassemble the center console between front seats. Rear seat bottom and back have to be detached from their brackets for access, but can stay in car with wiring attached. Detaching can be done by one person; reattaching is definitely a two person job. Always quicker the second time around. One full day or an easy weekend.
Eric
_Edit: Made hyperlink clickable. Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:24 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (Fighterguy)*

Hi Eric,
Very interesting. Please post pictures.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (W126C)*

Hey Eric, that is fantastic - congrats! 
I second the request for pinouts and pictures...

On a related note - One Bluetooth option I've found (although it does not list the Phaeton) is an adapter that fits into the cradle (where the Nokia 6210 goes); I would be curious if this would work with your setup (I'm tempted to follow your install and give it a try!)








Info on Bluetooth Adapter (in German)


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Hi Eric,
Very interesting. Please post pictures.
Regards,
Brent

My almost new digital camera went blind part way through the project so I can't provide a Michael-like complete complete disassembly set right now. However, if you just want a quick look at the final product you can go to the Forum Table of Contents FAQ link for "North American Phaeton Integrated Cell Phone" (2005 Phaeton Integrated Cell Phone (North American Phaeton) - pictures) The first seven pix there are, with one small execption, exactly what it all looks like. The exception is that, because of the electrical outlet in the front of the inside of the console, it was necessary to mount the cell phone cradle on the left side, instead of on the right side. 
What I did was replicate the integrated cell phone preparation factory option. This option gives you all the necessary wiring, control modules, and a cradle inside the center console that accepts a particular Nokia cell phone (6340i is the one I used). When inserted into the cradle the phone information can be viewed on the Infotainment screen and controlled through the Infotainment and steering wheel controls, as described in the Owners Manual. 
Eric
_Edit: Made hyperlink clickable. Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:26 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_Hey Eric, that is fantastic - congrats! 
I second the request for pinouts and pictures...

On a related note - One Bluetooth option I've found (although it does not list the Phaeton) is an adapter that fits into the cradle (where the Nokia 6210 goes); I would be curious if this would work with your setup (I'm tempted to follow your install and give it a try!)


My 40 years ago highschool German was good enough to say, "Well, maybe." My owners manual says that only the 6310i, 6340i, and 6360 phone are supported (by the software in the various modules, I assume). And the 6310i IS one of the phones listed in the cell phone part of the info. My guess is that it would work, but you wouldn't get all the good visual stuff on the Infotainment screen. I see you live just across the river. I you wanted to give it a try, you could use my car to plug it into. OBTW, I noticed you said "6210." Typo? 
Believe I answered your pin out questions via IM.
Eric


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (Fighterguy)*

You're right (I fat-fingered "6310")...
I'm wondering if the Bluetooth module I have would work in conjunction with the setup you have (a la the Touareg posts) - there was a special cable available from Kufatec that connected it to the existing Cellular Phone preparation in the Touareg, I wonder if it might fit similarly with the Phaeton; hmm...


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (CLMims)*

Chris,
So glad you are on this because I am soooo lost here. Bet you I could do the install with the RIGHT INSTRUCTIONS. You just make a hole, fill it and bill for it.







I just need the final write up, some help from Rich at OEM and I'm good to go. Thanks to all for hard work on this project.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (W126C)*

Pictures will be Good.
Good price from Rich will be Great.
Great install from Chris will make it Doable.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (vah)*

Eric,
I was wondering if I could bug you for a few more bits of information (I might give this a shot if I can scrounge up the parts):
1) Did you use the J412 specifically for the Phaeton, or one (of the many) others? I was wondering if they are all the same...
2) How did you route the wires from the cell phone cradle to the rear package tray - straight across the drive shaft tunnel or under the front seat and along the side?
3) For the Nokia 6310 - I was curious what carrier/plan you went with (is there a "Pay as you go" one available in the DC area?)
Thanks for the insight (and thanks again for tackling this project!)


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_Eric,
I was wondering if I could bug you for a few more bits of information (I might give this a shot if I can scrounge up the parts):
1) Did you use the J412 specifically for the Phaeton, or one (of the many) others? I was wondering if they are all the same...
2) How did you route the wires from the cell phone cradle to the rear package tray - straight across the drive shaft tunnel or under the front seat and along the side?
3) For the Nokia 6310 - I was curious what carrier/plan you went with (is there a "Pay as you go" one available in the DC area?)
Thanks for the insight (and thanks again for tackling this project!)

1. I think the J412 is probably common to all VAG cars. Audi also calls it a J412. But, I didn't crosscheck with another VW model to see if the part # was the same. 
2. Straight back. The total wire run is still over eleven feet. There is a plastic sleeve under the carpet on the top of the driveshaft tunnel for wires running into the back of the console, BUT, there is not enough extra room in it for the 12 wires and antenna cable for the cell phone. I ended up snaking them along the upper right side of the tunnel just to the right of the plastic sleeve. There is also a plastic sleeve at the top of the bulkhead behind the rear seat backrest that holds wires running to components (such as the Telematics module) that are located on the hinged shelf in the trunk ceiling. This sleeve has a hidden right angle that was too sharp for the snake. I ended up taking one of the extra unused wires, from the Telematics module, in the trunk, attaching a string to its end, and then pulled it through the sleeve from the trunk side. Then used the string to pull the cell phone wire bundle and antenna lead back through into the trunk.
3. My work cell phone plan was already AT&T, which uses the Nokia's GSM network capability. T-Mobile is the only other major plan that uses GSM. No idea if any pay-as-you-go's would actually use either of these networks. 
Eric


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (Fighterguy)*

Hi Eric:
Wow, pretty amazing accomplishment. I don't have the time to look at this in detail right now, but I can assure you that I have bookmarked it and will return to do this retrofit myself.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (Fighterguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fighterguy* »_My car is MY 05 and it should work for an 04, since the Bentley Manual wiring diagram is the same for both.

Fighterguy, congratulations on a very gutsy and enterprising retrofit!
Your 05 NAR Phaeton probably came with a component J523, 'Front Information Display Control Head Module' that has a "Phone" button on the top row, second position from left on the function buttons (to the right of "Climate" and to the left of "Nav."
04 NAR Phaetons, on the contrary, came with J523 units labeled "Map" on that top-row second position.
Since a long time a long time ago, at least December 2004, the thinking has been that 2004 cars cannot, alas!, be retrofitted with fully functioning phone systems:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...04286
So I wonder if, despite the Bentley guide showing the same wiring, perharps the older J523 are missing an essential bit of programming code? In this case, the only remaining option for '04 cars would be CLMims' pioneering Bluetooth option from a Touareg, which is OEM but features no real phone integration other than OEM mic/OEM audio mute/OEM speaker use. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3584464 
Pray tell, also, out of sheer curiosity: can you operate your '05 system w/o touching the Phone button on the J523? Unless there are settings specific to the Phone mode, it would seem that you should be able to initiate and end calls from the steering wheel button.


_Modified by Itzmann at 1:08 PM 1-23-2008_


_Modified by Itzmann at 1:09 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Eric:
Wow, pretty amazing accomplishment. I don't have the time to look at this in detail right now, but I can assure you that I have bookmarked it and will return to do this retrofit myself.
Michael

Thanks Michael. Since my number of retrofits (3) pales in comparison to yours, I consider this the ultimate compliment.
OBTW, in the process of doing this I also replaced the broken latch for the console. It broke a while back by just dropping the lid from the full upright position! Can't believe VW made the part out of plastic, and then with hinge arms the diameter of a needle. I know you did a post on this already, but there are a couple of pix I took that I think would add to understanding how the hinge pieces fit together. Will post after doing the details of the cell phone retrofit. Turned out that partially removing the console box was necessary only for replacing the hinge. There is enough room underneath the box to allow cutting an access port for the cell phone wires without removing it at all.
OBTW II. Since my electronic camera crapped out in the middle of doing the retrofit, I will have to borrow some of the pix, with due credit, that you already included in other posts for incorporation into a detailed description of what I did.
Eric


----------



## Cleonard (Dec 23, 2007)

If I could get the parts assembled and took a road trip, would you consider helping me do the install on my '04? I'd bring a dig cam, take meticulous notes, and then create a FAQ for this forum. That would also tell us if it works on '04's or not...
Colby


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_
So I wonder if, despite the Bentley guide showing the same wiring, perharps the older J523 are missing an essential bit of programming code? In this case, the only remaining option for '04 cars would be CLMims' pioneering Bluetooth option from a Touareg, which is OEM but features no real phone integration other than OEM mic/OEM audio mute/OEM speaker use. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3584464 
Pray tell, also, out of sheer curiosity: can you operate your '05 system w/o touching the Phone button on the J523? Unless there are settings specific to the Phone mode, it would seem that you should be able to initiate and end calls from the steering wheel button.


Forgot about the 04 button difference. Bummer for all of you early adopters out there. Just by luck, I hit the 05 sweet spot of a phone button and Telematics in the same car. I'm guessing you could do a retrofit on a 06, if it has a phone button. But the wiring would be much, much harder. Borrowing all the wires that were already routed to the Telematics module (power, ground, CAN Buss, connections to the J523) was the only reason I tried this in the first place.
Yes, you can partially operate the phone from just the steerting wheel buttons, using the information displayed on the Y24 screen on the instrument panel. By partially, I mean that you can only dial numbers that are stored in the phone's SIM card phone book; and receive calls. But, I don't know if the Y24 display is dependent on the J523's programming for this function. I suspect that it would be. 
Eric


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (Cleonard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cleonard* »_If I could get the parts assembled and took a road trip, would you consider helping me do the install on my '04? I'd bring a dig cam, take meticulous notes, and then create a FAQ for this forum. That would also tell us if it works on '04's or not...
Colby

Colby,
Sure. Given the parts expense and the lingering J523 button question, you're a braver man than I, Gunga Din.
Important lesson on the parts to do different the next time. Since the parts manual didn't correlate connectors with the modules they fit into, one way to figure it out is to get the module, and then start ordering connectors until you find the one that fits. The parts manual just lists connectors by the number of pins and you can't really tell from the pictures which one is the exact fit. This method worked quickly for the 20-pin connector, which arrived in the first batch of three ordered. For the 18-pin connectors I got tired of ordering and went straight to the US distributor's website and matched the Tyco part number on the module recepticals. The connector housings that the wires plug into worked fine. But, the covers that were supposed to be a perfect match, weren't. Had to file some ridges off, inside and out, first. Recommend the way I found the correct 20-pin connector housing/cover combo, even if it takes a little longer.
OBTW Hoosier, I grew up in Indianapolis.
Eric


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Hi Eric,
Very interesting. Please post pictures.
Regards,
Brent

Brent,
Waiting for OEMPL.us and Michael to restore the pix support before posting an illustrated version. In the meantime I have a detailed writeup in .doc format that I can e-mail to anyone that wants it.
Eric


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (Fighterguy)*

Hi Eric,
I just got the parts in for the cell phone retofit and I am very excited. As far as the 2 Tyco housings that connect The phone interface to the J412, I managed to find the VW OEM parts. I will be posting pics and part no's for those who wants to do the same thing. In reference to my 2006 phaeton I think I have to go to the main fuse box for telephone power , Iam wandering if you know the part No for the repair wire with connector that plugs in the main fuse box or mybe the fuse holder. 
Thanks
Omar


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (phaeton1990)*

By any chance have you guys read the most recent posts in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3 ?
The technical aspects of what you're trying to accomplish are way above my head, but I just wanted to see if this new bluetooth adapter might offer you any food for thought.


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (remrem)*

OK. I have a '04 with a J523 that has been replaced with one that includes the PHONE button and when pressed the display says"no phone detected or present" something like that. I also have what appears to be an antenna pigtail in my armrest. Question: Can I retrofit a BlackBerry 8320 in to the car? Or other phone option?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (PhirstVW)*

Sorry Jim, even if you spend the $1,500 for the setup (I also got an infotainment system with the phone button and antenna below the armrest) you could NOT connect any other phone with full functionality except the old Nokia.








I've thought long and hard whether to do this mod or not and I can't make the math work in value. ($$$) Specially when I already got a partial non-oem solution already setup with bluetooth, Cellphone and MP3 player. 
Question, are these two components below already part of Phaetons with the phone button in NA or not? Anyone knows? This would cut the cost a bit more if they are included in the setup.
_Interface Box 
(Telephone Control Module J412) 3D0 035 729 $452.81
Diversity Box 
(Telematics Switch-over Module J758) 03D0 035 538 $229.33
_


_Modified by ciscokidinsf at 6:25 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_
Question, are these two components below already part of Phaetons with the phone button in NA or not? Anyone knows? This would cut the cost a bit more if they are included in the setup.
_Interface Box 
(Telephone Control Module J412) 3D0 035 729 $452.81
Diversity Box 
(Telematics Switch-over Module J758) 03D0 035 538 $229.33
_

_Modified by ciscokidinsf at 6:25 PM 6-14-2008_

Not. The two boxes are there only with the factory cell phone prep option. Had to buy them to do my retrofit.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_Hi Eric,
I just got the parts in for the cell phone retofit and I am very excited. As far as the 2 Tyco housings that connect The phone interface to the J412, I managed to find the VW OEM parts. I will be posting pics and part no's for those who wants to do the same thing. In reference to my 2006 phaeton I think I have to go to the main fuse box for telephone power , Iam wandering if you know the part No for the repair wire with connector that plugs in the main fuse box or mybe the fuse holder. 
Thanks
Omar

Omar,
Congrats on getting the correct OEM connectors. Don't know the fuse box connector since I could just re-use the power wires that originally went to the Telematics control module. Rather than going to all the trouble of running wires all the way to the fuse panel, why don't you just splice into wires that connect to one of the other modules that are also on the trunk shelf? The J393 Comfort System Central Control module is the box furthest to the right on the shelf. It has sufficient multiple power and ground wires. From the Bentley Manual wiring diagram for a 2006 it looks like the following splices would work.
J412 (Telephone), 18-pin # 11 to J393 (Comfort), 23-pin #17 (red-grey)
J412, 18-pin #10 to J393, 23-pin #8 (black)
J412, 18-pin #1 to J393, 12-pin #11 (brown)
The J393 has two 12-pin connectors, but only one has a brown wire, and in the #11 slot.
All this assumes your car never had Telematics and, therefore, should not need the J758 switchover module.
Eric


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric. 
I am not sure what you mean by telematics. Is it the on star module? If this is the case I do not have telematics. Also are sure it is possible to retrofit the phone with out the j758 and still have the same functionality as the Oem one, meaning control from steering wheel and infotainment system.
Omar


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_Eric. 
I am not sure what you mean by telematics. Is it the on star module? If this is the case I do not have telematics. Also are sure it is possible to retrofit the phone with out the j758 and still have the same functionality as the Oem one, meaning control from steering wheel and infotainment system.
Omar

Omar,
Telematics was VW's name for OnStar. And yes, it should still work without the J758 module, just as for European models that never had OnStar/Telematics. I originally tried to omit the J758 and the phone functioned (transmitted and received) perfectly. The only reason I had to include the J758 into the system after all was that, without it, the Infotainment screen was completely filled with a red warning sign that said Telematics was inoperable. Logically, this was because the J523 expected to have a Telematics module connected, and it didn't. If your J523 never expected to have Telematics connected to it, it should be happy if it isn't. 
Also, in my previous post I forgot to include the CAN bus connections for the J393 module. They are:
J412, 18-pin #17 to J393 (Comfort), 12-pin # 2, orange-green
J412, 18-pin #8 to J393, 12-pin # 2, orange-brown
On the J393, this should be the same 12-pin connector that has the brown wire in the #11 slot.
Splicing the CAN Bus wires at the J393 module will save you having to run wires all the way to the J523 module.
You will see that CAN bus Low and High wires are twisted together. This will help to make sure you are dealing with the correct pair of wires. It also means that when you fabricate your own pair of wires to connect into the CAN Bus system you need to twist them together, too.
Eric


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric,
I already bought the J758, do you think if I connected it anyways I will get the same red screen asking for telematics? Forgive me for asking too much, If I omit the J758 which connector and pin NO. on the J412 would provide me with the mute line, and mic. Also the input for them on the 523. 
Thanks
Omar


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_Eric,
I already bought the J758, do you think if I connected it anyways I will get the same red screen asking for telematics? Forgive me for asking too much, If I omit the J758 which connector and pin NO. on the J412 would provide me with the mute line, and mic. Also the input for them on the 523. 
Thanks
Omar 


Omar,
My feeling is that if the J523 was not coded to expect a Telematics connection, then the J758 is not needed. Conversly, if the J523 was not expecting to have a J748, connected, and one was connected, then it is impossible to predict what would happen. I'd recommed trying is without the J758 first, just as I did. If it works OK, just as I think it should, then you've saved yourself several hundred dollars and a bit more wiring. 
Did you get the last page of my detailed instructions that addresses what to do, including all the different pinouts, if your car never had Telematics? I can e-mail it if you didn't. The following is from that page and answers your question about pin outs.
The microphone wires also go to the J412 Telephone Control Module 18-pin connector:
Mic (+) to pin 18
Mic (-) to pin 9
You will also need to run wires between the J412 Module and the J523 Infotainment Module:
Speaker (+) J412 18-pin connector, pin 16 to J523, 20-pin connector, pin 7
Speaker (-) J412 18-pin connector, pin 7 to J523, 20-pin connector, pin 12
Mute J412 18-pin connector, pin 4 to J523, 8-pin connector, pin 2
Eric


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*

Eric, 
For some odd reason I did not recieve it , please email it again if it is not too much trouble. You've so helpfull, again thanks a lot.
Omar


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_Eric, 
For some odd reason I did not recieve it , please email it again if it is not too much trouble. You've so helpfull, again thanks a lot.
Omar

Last page sent.


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

hello Eric,
You were right, I test fitted the J412 phone module and it worked fine without the J758 diversity interface. You should have seen the expression on my face when I saw the phone loading the contacts. I wanted to do his so badley since 2006. I even got in touch with VW in Germany , surprisingly they said that the phone retrofit would cost me $10,000 and I have to take my car to Dredsen. I wonder what will their reaction be if they knew phaetonite owners managed to do it. Anyways, I did stay away from the comfort can wires at the j393 fearing it is different. Yet a better place to pickup them is the J525, since it uses the same CAN bus wires as wiring diagram specifies for the J412. I wonder if you can help me locate the switched and constant outputs at this module. Now I have to clean up the install and run the wires to the back of the trunk and by the way if you know any one who is looking far a J758 I will sell it for $125 only.One last thing to say, fighterguy you made my day today and I appreciate the help quite a bit. 
Thanks for every thing
Omar


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_hello Eric,
Anyways, I did stay away from the comfort can wires at the j393 fearing it is different. Yet a better place to pickup them is the J525, since it uses the same CAN bus wires as wiring diagram specifies for the J412. I wonder if you can help me locate the switched and constant outputs at this module. 
Omar

Omar,
Congrats, and thanks for the confirmation that it really does work. And not for just a 2005. And a tip of my hat for doing this will all the extra wiring required by not having all the unused Telematics wiring available. And, you are correct about the proper CAN Bus connections. I forgot that there are actually three separate CAN Buses. I checked, and the J393 is on a different bus from the J412 and J525. I will correct my instruction supplement. As for the electrical power, my wiring diagram shows that the J525 has only constant power at pinout #23 (red wire) on a 23-pin connector. You could still go to the J393 for the power and ground, and it is a lot closer.
That smile when it works the first time never goes totally away. I still smile every time I use it.
Eric


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Omar. Post pics of the install when you have a chance! I should've pick electronics as my workshop class in High School. Sigh.


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (ciscokidinsf)*

Hello Eric,
Too good to be true, When I test fitted The j412 with out the J758 it worked, but I jumped the gun when I saw the phone book loading and I can search through the numbers and contacts. I can also receive phone calls, the caller Id works on both the infotainment as well as instrument cluster. The bad part when dialing out the system shows that it is dialing and then displays that the phone is not available for a second. Later it shows the message that the phone book is loading again. Also it seems that the dial controls do not work.
so I hooked the j758. to see if there is any difference. It seems that they are ment to be conected together. I now get a different screen that I did not get before showing the connection is in progress, but still there i sstill something wrong. 
Eric here is My email [email protected] , I have a lot of questions please send me your phone No. and time to call. I hope you dont mind.








Omar


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*

Hello Eric,
Too good to be true, When I test fitted The j412 with out the J758 it worked, but I jumped the gun when I saw the phone book loading and I can search through the numbers and contacts. I can also receive phone calls, the caller Id works on both the infotainment as well as instrument cluster. The bad part when dialing out the system shows that it is dialing and then displays that the phone is not available for a second. Later it shows the message that the phone book is loading again. Also it seems that the dial controls do not work.
so I hooked the j758. to see if there is any difference. It seems that they are ment to be conected together. I now get a different screen that I did not get before showing the connection is in progress, but still there i sstill something wrong. 
Eric here is My email [email protected] , I have a lot of questions please send me your phone No. and time to call. I hope you dont mind.

Omar


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_
Eric here is My email [email protected] , I have a lot of questions please send me your phone No. and time to call. I hope you dont mind.

Omar


Bummer. e-mail sent. Did you copy the phone book numbers from your phone's memory to the SIM card? Won't work if you didn't.
Eric


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric,
I have already other phone no's on the phone, but how do you copy them anyways. What I do not understand why does the system keep on loading the phone book ,says no phone temporary then starts loading the phone book agian and it keeps going through the cycle again and again. I was looking at your install and noticed that you conneted only 4 wires to the J758, power,switched power,ground and mute. I do not see how the J758 is working if the mic or speakers are not even connected. I can see that you connected them directly to the J412. Please explain. Sorry for the trouble.
Thanks
Omar


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_Eric,
I have already other phone no's on the phone, but how do you copy them anyways. What I do not understand why does the system keep on loading the phone book ,says no phone temporary then starts loading the phone book agian and it keeps going through the cycle again and again. I was looking at your install and noticed that you conneted only 4 wires to the J758, power,switched power,ground and mute. I do not see how the J758 is working if the mic or speakers are not even connected. I can see that you connected them directly to the J412. Please explain. Sorry for the trouble.
Thanks
Omar

Omar,
Rechecked all my pinout instructions and found only one possible error that might affect you. The Constant Power (30a) for the J412 is at pin 11. But, if you are splicing into the J393 module for it, it's at pin 17. Likewise, the Switched power (15a) for the J412 is at pin 10, but it's at pin 8 on the J393 module. Didn't sound like you had a power problem.
To repeat a couple of things I that I discovered by trial and error which I told you on the phone:
Connecting the microphone wires directly to the J412 and the speaker wires from the J412 directly to the J523 was the only way to get both functions, speaking and listening, to work at the same time. And, it sounded like you found the same thing. Connecting them to the J758 without a Telematics module in the system and it doesn't work.
And, yes, it doesn't make sense to connect only the power, ground and mute wires to the J758, but that's all it took to get rid of the warning display on the Infotainment Screen. 
When I recommended rechecking your pinouts for all wiring, there is a potential gotcha, that I explained in my instructions, when connecting the 12-pin connector for the phone Base Mount to the 20-pin connector for the J412. For every other connector, the pin numbering is consecutive along a row on each side. For example, numbers 1 - 9 on one side and numbers 10 - 18 on the other. However, for the 12-pin connector, the numbers go back and forth between sides. Odd numbers on one side, even on the other. Just wanted to make sure you got that right. 
And check the 18-pin connector for the J412 also. Given the functions for it, I can see how having pinouts ont he wrong sides might allow things to still mostly work.
Hope something in all this is the answer.
Eric


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello Eric, Thanks for your input and help. I checked all my connections with extreme accuracy and found out that everything checked out. One thing I forgot to check out, that is the phone I am using (nokia 6310i). I switched the phone with the 6340i and everything started working flawlessly, what a pleasur to see it work the way it is suppose to be. I also found out that the system will not function without the J412, some features wil work with only the J758 therefore it is a must to use the J758 with J428 on all my 2003 to 2006 phaetons. The only wires that need to be connected to the J758 are only groun, Constant power, Ignition and mute to the J523. I can now confirm the installation of the OEM cell phone prep on My 2006 phaeton. I will post Pics to whom wants to go for it.
Thanks Eric
Omar


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*

Omar,
Excellent. You had me worried there for a bit; that my success was just a one time fluke. No theory can be accepted without repeatability.
Interesting that it turned out to be the phone model that was the problem. The owner's manual says that the 6310i is supported. But, it also specifies what software version has to be in the phone. Maybe that was really the problem; software version too old. But, since it works with my 6340i and with your 6340i, maybe we should just say that a 6340i is the proven requirement for a replication.
Also, you have now answered the question about the coding of the J523 module. Obviously, it wasn't changed after Telematics was deleted from the initial OEM installation for NAR models. I am revising my replication instructions accordingly. 
Again, congratulations and enjoy.
Eric


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*

For those of you interested in the VW bluetooth adapter experiment (unsuccessful thus far) for Phaetons with factory phone set-up check out this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


_Modified by remrem at 11:32 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (remrem)*

Just for reference, in case anyone needs this information in the future, here is the description of the OnStar controller connector pinouts on the Phaeton. This refers to the connector that plugs into the OnStar controller under the hatshelf of MY 2004 and 2005 Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and wiring diagram re-hosted.

Michael


----------

